# ? regarding fake plants from a craft store



## Michelle1980 (Apr 2, 2007)

I got a 30 gallon and set it up. I bought fake plants from a craft store. They are plastic and I was wondering if they are ok to put in my tank. A few have the wire tip showing not a lot just at the tip. I have it running now, I wont any fish for about a week since it is new. I just hope the fake plants I put in there won’t hurt anyone. I also added three small clay pots.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I've never had any trouble with plastic plants. If you cover the wire tip with duct tape to make it softer that should work. A few of my guppies have gotten split fins, but they healed very well on their own


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

make sure the clay pots don't have any holes in the bottom. I had a fish get caught in a hole and it died. Got all torn up trying to escape.
Plastic plants from the craft store havent bothered my tanks either altho fake silk are easier on the fish as some plastic leaves have sharp edges for a fish.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

As with any fake plants remember to rinse them well. You can put some epoxy over the metal coming out the end so they dont rust.


----------



## bamafoev (Mar 20, 2007)

i would wait longer than a week


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

The epoxy over the metal tips is brilliant. You'll definitely want to cover those up, as they may lead to injury. 

I would agree with waiting longer than a week, but you need to do more than just wait. You can read up on the nitrogen cycle here. This will help explain the process and you can post back with any questions.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

The epoxy is more to stop rust than stop fish from poking themselves. I have about $80 of craft store plants in my 450g. Everythign seems great.


----------

